# Scout LT Pro



## Luke12345 (Oct 25, 2021)

New Scout LT Pro in aluminum assorted colors In stock on www.simple-shot.com


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I notice it's made in Vietnam now .


----------



## Luke12345 (Oct 25, 2021)

Yes kind of surprised and a steep price point


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Luke12345 said:


> Yes kind of surprised and a steep price point


It would cost a lot more if manufactured in the US .


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Checked them out. They look good. Selling out super fast.


----------



## Wolfe (Aug 27, 2019)

Luke12345 said:


> Yes kind of surprised and a steep price point


This is why pocket predator needs way more support.. all hand made in our great country for a reasonable price 😁


----------

